# other people's attitudes...ahhh!!



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

I got really annoyed today, a girl i work with is 19 weeks pregnant and never stops talking about it. I can mostly handle it but she's doing something at the moment that I'm having real trouble with.

when she's talking about some thing and she wants to express how true it is, she says "i swear on my baby's life". She says it all the time so today i asked her not to say it and she said "its my baby i can say what i like".

i understand that, yes, she can say what she likes but it upsets me when she says it. I've read too many scary stories of people losing babies and we've had such a hard time ourselves that I can't seem to cope with it at all.

Am i being daft with this?


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

No you are not being daft.  It is a silly and insensitive thing to say.
The girl obviously doesn't realise what a precious cargo she has, and what a privilege it is to be in her shoes. She is by no means alone.

I hope she doesn't continue to wind you up  

X S


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

NO Hun - I would really really struggle with someone saying such a stupid and insensitive comment too - I honestly don't know what is wrong with some people


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

It isn't something I would ever say, so I can see exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Emma - sending you a big (((  ))) it can be difficult for people to understand the impact of what they are saying. and quite irritating to be in an environment where things like this are said.

I hope you cans stay strong and can find a way to blank out this rubbish expression.

Chin up


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks ladies   

i've found the best solution is to avoid her. Seems to be working


----------

